# Demon Fox's Cloak



## CptnTriscuit (May 16, 2009)

Here is Naruto overtaken by the Kyuubi's chakra.  Let me know what you think!

The New York Times


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bellville (May 16, 2009)

That's pretty sexy. +reps


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (May 16, 2009)

Wow! Really great! I like it so much!


----------



## Velvet (May 16, 2009)

*rly nice  you should post more*


----------



## faiN (May 16, 2009)

Wow, holy fuck that's awesome.


----------



## Red_Blueberry (May 16, 2009)

Wow O.o 
Nicely done  
I love that  
More


----------



## Sunabozu (May 16, 2009)

Good job man ... beautiful. It reminds me of carnage too ... haha. 10/10.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (May 16, 2009)

looks awesome


----------



## lishiyo (May 16, 2009)

cool - freaky but awesome


----------



## Romanticide (May 16, 2009)

Nice, very good work. You use charcoals?


----------



## Sheireen (May 16, 2009)

That's amazing


----------



## Shinismex♥ (May 16, 2009)

Wow amazing. :3


----------



## Sen (May 16, 2009)

Wow, that is seriously just insanely good.  I love how you colored/drew the Kyuubi's red chakra, as well as the eyes and mouth.  It looks just fantastic and realistic.  The rain was a nice added touch, the background is pretty great overall actually.  The necklace made it even better, very nice that you included that detail.  Honestly, I can't think of any real criticism, it's truly amazing.


----------

